
A peek inside Google Labs - phalien
http://www.americanwaymag.com/google-labs-search-engine-algorithms
======
taylorwc
American Way? The in-flight magazine? The source is funny in and of itself.

------
andre3k1
Loving the post. Read it on my flight back to Chicago yesterday morning. The
author did their research (even went as far as to grab a quote from Danny
Sullivan).

